

Let your Senator know what you think of the H1B - smoorman1024

Whatever your opinion, now is the time to voice it to the decision makers in the Senate. It seems appropriate given we are the demographic most likely to be affected by changes to the H1B immigration policy.
======
queensnake
[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/09/senates-
comprehensi...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/09/senates-
comprehensive-immigration-propsal-could-land-thursday-its-impact-on-high-
skill-visas-remains-opaque/)

It'd be nice to have a specific bill #, but I'm not sure it has one. Here's a
list it's likely to be in anyway:

<http://capwiz.com/politicsol/issuesaction/billlist/?issue=26>

Not sure it's the best, but it's /a/ way to contact your senator:

<http://www.emailyoursenator.com/senators.html>

------
yen223
Interesting thing: the _actual_ demographic who's most likely to be affected
by the changes - foreigners who are interested in working in the US - don't
have a senator to voice out their opinions to :)

